# Macro Photography



## Old Sarge (Sep 12, 2013)

I have to admit that I have never done any true macro (at least 1:1) photography in my close to sixty years of practicing this hobby. But I have been thinking I might have some fun with it. Currently I own no prime lenses (loaned my 50mm 1.8 to grand-daughter, doubtful I will see it again). I have an EFS 17-55 2.8 (which I love), a 70-200 2.8L II, a 100-400L, and several other lesser quality mid-range zooms (between the wife and I we have three bodies, 30D-hers, 40D and 7D-mine). Due to a lengthy fall vacation (I'm retired, what am I vacationing from?) where we will visit four National Parks and one National Monument plus a day trip into Canada and a planned mission trip in November to a third world nation, my budget is a little strained. 

Finally to the question. What do I need? Would it be wiser to wait until I could afford something like the 100 2.8L Macro ( or other lens suggestion) or should I pop for a set of extension tubes such as the Canon extension tubes (or should I go for something cheaper in the tubes).

Thanks for any advice from those much wiser than I.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 12, 2013)

My take on it is that if you want a macro lens, then you will waste more money on workarounds than if you just go and buy the right lens to begin with.

You have a cropped sensor which makes your effective focal length 160mm, although this doesn't affect the reproduction magnification at the film plane, the cropped sensor will affect your composition. 

A shorter focal length that also offers 1:1 is the way forward for APS-C users in my opinion, an effective 100mm with 1:1 is probably the holy grail.

When I was buying the two options were Canons EF-s 60mm, or the Sigma 70mm DG Macro, I went with the Sigma as it was better reviewed in all areas bar AF, and for me at least, macro is an MF pursuit.

Do you absolutely need 1:1? I know it's not technically macro, but the close focus on my Sigma 18-50 is so good that I rarely carry my dedicated macro lens these days... I don't know the 17-55 so well.

I would avoid tubes, reversers etc.. in favour of even a good used lens..

Also, think about flash... at managable apertures (depth of field is tiny with macro lenses) you might welcome the extra light. You don't mention your body, does it have off camera flash? If not, you might also want a cable so as the lens hood doesn't cast a shadow.


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Sep 12, 2013)

Old Sarge said:


> Finally to the question. What do I need? Would it be wiser to wait until I could afford something like the 100 2.8L Macro ( or other lens suggestion) or should I pop for a set of extension tubes such as the Canon extension tubes (or should I go for something cheaper in the tubes).


I don't know about "wiser", but here's my two cents from having done macro on film and then in digital (my first lens was the 100mm macro which I still have):

1. Macro is a BLAST. The best part is that you don't need to leave your own house or yard to find all kinds of interesting subjects.
2. You need a steady tripod. Not one of those flimsy $35 jobs you find in Best Buy or Ritz. But you don't need a $600 carbon fiber tripod either. Not to say that wouldn't be a sweet present for "grandpa". ;D
3. Cable release. I say this because you can trigger the depress-focus on a cable release. I am not sure you can do that with an IR remote. Either way, the cable is easier to work with behind the camera.
4. Patience. I've yet to get a good "quick" macro shot. Take your time and set up the camera correctly.

You could start with some tubes to see if you like it, but I think you'll be happier with a macro lens. You don't need the 100mm L macro unless you have a real need for the image stabilization. The image quality between that and the regular 100mm macro is pretty much identical. Certainly not worth 2x the price if you're on a budget, in my opinion. The non-L can be had for less than $400 if you really bargain hunt and go for a "gently used". Both make excellent portrait and general use lenses as well.

I have not used the 65, 60, or 50 macros so I could only repeat what reviews write.


----------



## m (Sep 12, 2013)

hey sarge,

I bought the 100mm this year adding to a 40D and a good wooden tripod.
On a trip to a national park this year I packed the macro to try it out.
Here are some thoughts.

The thing you need the most is light. A lot of it.
When you dial the aperture down to get more focus, things get really dark.

Now on how to get more light:
One option is to use a tripod as mentioned.

The important property is to be able to get very low.
I achieved that by flipping the centre column and take pictures upside down.
This has the advantage that you do not need to spread the legs of the tripod out far, which isn't necessarily possible in the woods and you can go as low as the ground (depending on the tripod).
A swivel screen would be handy for this.

The attached image of flowers was taken this way. The other pictures were taken without a tripod.

However, as most things you will take pictures of are near the ground, I'd try something like a gorillapod.
Additionally to letting you mount the camera to the ground, it's lightweight.
Although I don't think you're afraid of heavy gear owning several tele zooms.

The other option is to use flash.
Some things move (due to wind or being alive) and to get those sharp you need shorter exposure times.
As you probably know, the 40D is not able to be the master flash for slaves with TTL.
I did not have the time to get my flash out and set it up in manual mode in one situation.

As your wife has a camera, she's interested in photography. Give her a ttl slave flash and be the val (voice activated lightstand). One of those collapsible softboxes could improve the light even further.
Use your 7D to allow master control of the flash if necessary.

Take a look at the spider image eating that insect.
This happened really fast and I was afraid to loose the best shots while getting the flash out.
So I took those without artificial light and by that being forced to use settings that were not very good. (slow shutter speed with fast moving subject)

There are situations in which light is not the most desired thing, but luck.
Take a lot of images. Use burst if necessary.
Look at the spider web image. It was very hard to focus on this and these are a few images of many that I took.
Also notice that the spider is building its web, but I could not manage to get all of it in focus.
My goal was to get anything in focus.

Sometimes you just can't get everything in focus, I guess. (blossom image)

tl;dr, to sum it all up:
- Get a gorilla pod compact tripod, to reduce overall weight.
- Let your wife operate the flash for those moving objects and splitting responsibilities. 
- Use a 7D to allow wireless enslavement of the flash and the possibility to get started shooting quickly by relying on ttl
- Take a lot of shots.

Sorry for the crappy jpg files, no color management whatsoever.
I couldn't find the raw files which explains my lack of details of settings.
But still, I guess they explain my thoughts.

Most importantly, have fun =)


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 12, 2013)

I own the EF-S 60mm macro and it's been a pleasure to have. Macro pictures are good and it can double as a portrait lens if needed. The only downside is that sometimes I have to get the camera really close to get the detail shot I'm looking for on small subjects. If it's a bug, it'll jump/fly away before you even get the camera close enough to take it with this lens unless there is a compelling reason for the critter to stay. With the crop factor it's roughly a 96mm lens. 

I've heard and read that the 100mm f2.8 non L macro is a good lens as well if you want to stay with canon products. Something around 100mm might be nicer for you by allowing you to have a greater distance between you and the subject.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 12, 2013)

I like macro photography, but many photographers don't.

If you are just curious about macro/close up photography, I would NOT recommend you buying a Macro lens. There are many good reasons to buy macro lenses other than macro photography, but just trying out to see if you like macro is not one of them.

Macro lenses are expensive! They have other than macro uses, but make sure that you really need a macro before forking over the cash!

It is quite possible that once you try macro, you may decide it is not for you.... or you may become a macro fan. Don't spend big money until you find out. 

If you have photography friends or are a member of a club, ask if you can borrow a macro lens. 

If you can't, then ask if anyone can lend you a set of extention tubes. 

Some stores may allow you to rent a macro lens or extention tubes. As a last resort you can always buy a set of extention tubes which are a lot less expensive than a macro lens. 

The other stuff you will need for macro is a tripod. Yes there are thousands of photographers who can do macro hand held. I ain't one of them and I have been doing macro for a bunch of years. In my opinion, trying to learn macro photography handheld is difficult. 

I would also recommend trying to borrow/rent a single axis focusing rail. They are not expensive if you want to buy one. A focusing rail is a movable rail that you mount between your camera and your tripod. It allows you to precisely move your camers toward and away from your target. Instead of trying to manually focus with your lens, you are focusing by moving your camera. Focusing in macro is a matter of milimeters. This can be tough with some lenses. Generally, AF and macro may not work well together. I usually turn AF off when doing macro. Other photographers say they have no problems with AF in macro. 

With DoF of macro being razor thin, AF may get you close, but not close enough to the percise focus you need. 

There are tons of instructional articles on the Internets Tubes. 

Macro photography is fun for many photographers, not so fun for many others. Don't spend a lot of money trying to find out if you like macro. There will be plenty of time for spending money after you find you like macro. 

Good luck with this.


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 12, 2013)

Old Sarge said:


> I have to admit that I have never done any true macro (at least 1:1) photography in my close to sixty years of practicing this hobby. But I have been thinking I might have some fun with it. Currently I own no prime lenses (loaned my 50mm 1.8 to grand-daughter, doubtful I will see it again). I have an EFS 17-55 2.8 (which I love), a 70-200 2.8L II, a 100-400L, and several other lesser quality mid-range zooms (between the wife and I we have three bodies, 30D-hers, 40D and 7D-mine). Due to a lengthy fall vacation (I'm retired, what am I vacationing from?) where we will visit four National Parks and one National Monument plus a day trip into Canada and a planned mission trip in November to a third world nation, my budget is a little strained.
> 
> Finally to the question. What do I need? Would it be wiser to wait until I could afford something like the 100 2.8L Macro ( or other lens suggestion) or should I pop for a set of extension tubes such as the Canon extension tubes (or should I go for something cheaper in the tubes).
> 
> Thanks for any advice from those much wiser than I.



The 60mm EF-S Macro is a nice lens, works out to ~96mm equivalent. It is made for your cameras.

A longer lens, like the 100mm L Macro allows a bit more distance, which can come in handy for bugs or bigger flowers. That is ~160mm on your cameras. The IS helps for handheld shots.

The 180mm macro is also a nice lens, but sometimes it is too much. I found that I like ~150mm on a 5D series camera.

As previously mentioned, lighting can be an issue, especially if you stop down the lens for a greater depth of field and it isn't daylight. Proper and even illumination in macro shots is a whole subject by itself. There is a "post your set-up" in the Macro section of FM Forums.

Extension tubes also steal light.

Close-up lenses like the Canon 500D do not steal light and may give you some limited macro use from your 70-200.

Renting a dedicated macro lens or two may help.


----------



## Richard8971 (Sep 13, 2013)

I have owned 3 EF-s 60mm macros and 2 EF 100mm macro lenses. They are all fantastic and I would highly recommend any one of them.

The 60mm is a super sharp lens and I always loved the photos it produced BUT the 100mm gives you better distance from the subject so skittish bugs won't get as frightened so quickly.

Check Adorama, I bought my last 100mm used from them for a steal. $450.00. It looks and performs like new. They also have great deals on the 60mm as well.

EF-s 60mm macro : http://www.adorama.com/US%20%20%20%20589828.html

I didn't find any used EF 100mm macros but they get them frequently as I usually see a couple used for sale there.

Macro photography is fantastic and opens up a whole new world of things to photograph, you won't regret the $$$ spent.

CR is being picky tonight, I can't seem to upload and photos tonight. 

D


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 15, 2013)

I appreciate everyone's sage advice. I'm traveling right now but after I return from this vacation and my fall mission trip, and buying Christmas presents for all the grand kids and great grand kids, I will probably start looking for a macro lens in the used market. Not going to be in a rush about it. 

I liked the advice about the focus rail. I have a couple of decent tripods, a Bogen aluminum for around the house and an Induro carbon fiber for traveling.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Sep 15, 2013)

Depending on your patience you can start with something simple and cheap. Get some extension tubes (metal preferably) which costs around $10 (in USA). Plus get some old manual lenses from any manufacturer (canon, nikon, pentax etc) which has a aperture ring to control the aperture plus an adapter (without corrective optics) to put that lens on the extension tube (will be "manufacturer of the lens/mount of the lens" to EF adapter). The lens focal length should be around 50 or less. This lens should cost around $100 and the adapter another $10. This way you keep your initial cost under control. Then with your tripod and focusing rail try out your new macro set up. Remember couple of things

1. You will need plenty of lights (flash required most of the times).
2. You will always need to stop down that is why the need of the aperture ring.
3. The macro lens that you "building" this way (lens + adapter + tubes) will not be "flat-field".
4. The subject to lens front distance will be around 6 inches (so bug eye macro will be out of question).

Feel free to check my flickr account there are couple of macro photos that I took this way before I understood I really like macro.

But this way at a lower cost you can test the waters and see if you really like macro or not. If you find you really like macro then you can go ahead and buy true "flat-field" macro lenses where your choices are plentiful depending on your budget - 50mm(Canon), 60mm(Canon and Tamron), 70mm (Sigma), 90mm (Tamron), 100mm (Canon), 105mm (Sigma), 150mm (Sigma), 180mm (Sigma, Canon, Tamron). But remember one thing the longer the focal length of the macro lens the more distance you will have between front of lens and your subject. So for bugs and stuff the longer (and hence costlier) macro lenses are more suitable - 150 mm or 180mm. All macro lenses are great and sharp and all of them can be used as non-macro telephoto primes as well.


----------



## surapon (Sep 15, 2013)

Old Sarge said:


> I have to admit that I have never done any true macro (at least 1:1) photography in my close to sixty years of practicing this hobby. But I have been thinking I might have some fun with it. Currently I own no prime lenses (loaned my 50mm 1.8 to grand-daughter, doubtful I will see it again). I have an EFS 17-55 2.8 (which I love), a 70-200 2.8L II, a 100-400L, and several other lesser quality mid-range zooms (between the wife and I we have three bodies, 30D-hers, 40D and 7D-mine). Due to a lengthy fall vacation (I'm retired, what am I vacationing from?) where we will visit four National Parks and one National Monument plus a day trip into Canada and a planned mission trip in November to a third world nation, my budget is a little strained.
> 
> Finally to the question. What do I need? Would it be wiser to wait until I could afford something like the 100 2.8L Macro ( or other lens suggestion) or should I pop for a set of extension tubes such as the Canon extension tubes (or should I go for something cheaper in the tubes).
> 
> Thanks for any advice from those much wiser than I.



Dear Sarge.
I agree with one of our friend about--First Try the Cheapest Thing , buy The Tube( $ 20 US Dollars) , and try first---And see do you like Macro Photography or not, If Yes, Save your Money and Buy the Used EF 100mm. Macro First.
Yes, I am the super/ crazy Geek of my Hobby Photography, When I see a great Macro Picture, past 8 years, I just go to buy Canon EF 100 mm., EF 100 mm L IS, Ef 180 MM L Macro and MP-E 65 mm. F 2.8 1-5X Macro----Yes, I get a great Macro Photos from Them, The Great Lenses----But, All of my Lenses/ Macro are sit in the Dried Box, and I just use them 1-2 times per months---Such Weste of the Money.
Yes, Just try the equipment as Less money first, And Learn that You like the Macro Photography or not.
Good Luck.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 15, 2013)

Sample of MP-E 65 mm. 1-5 X Macro---The Most Tiny world that we can not see in our own eyes.

Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2013)

surapon said:


> Sample of MP-E 65 mm. 1-5 X Macro---The Most Tiny world that we can not see in our own eyes.
> 
> Enjoy
> Surapon



The second one is very impressive with the droplet on the eye. Well done Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Sep 15, 2013)

Click said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Sample of MP-E 65 mm. 1-5 X Macro
> ...



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Mr. Click.
After that photo., I do not do it again, Because I kill that poor Bug----Why, I have learn from my Great Teacher--The Great Master of Supreme Macro Photographer, I just capture the Insect and put in zip lock bag, and put in Refrigerator for 30 minutes to make them stop moving/ Hibernation, And Bring Them back to my DIY. Equipment ( I can show you if you want to see), and spray the water by the spray bottle, and hope to get lucky shot.-0----Yes, The Bug is dead after I shoot the Macro Photos----No, I never do again.
I just do the Extreme Macro with the Dead/ No life Subjects, or no harm to the live subjects.
Have a great day, Sir
Surapon


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2013)

Dear Surapon

Thank you for the additional information. Don’t feel too bad about the fly, it has been immortalized by your picture.

Have a great day, Surapon my friend.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Sep 15, 2013)

Mr. Surapon, nice photos. Since you have already offered, so could I please take you up on your offer of sharing your DIY Macro set up? Thank you. (To start I am happy to show off my own DIY macro set up, please see it in my Flickr page)


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 15, 2013)

Sometimes, I use my lowly G11 for macro (most of the time it's my 500D + 100mm USM non-L). It isn't true 1:1 but I'm quite happy with it. Not as good but usable.


----------



## sanjosedave (Sep 15, 2013)

I belong to some meetup.com photo groups in the SF Bay Area. Last month there was a meetup at the San Francisco Conservatory of Flowers. I used a Canon 6D, 100mm 2.8 L and a sturdy tripod.

If you like macro work, you may want to consider following Mike Moats on FB. He is a macro guy working out of the Detroit area. He uses consumer-level gear (Nikon/Tamron) to produce his images


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 15, 2013)

just got my first macro lens in friday. I went with the 100mm 2.8 --- not the L one, found it used for $439. For what I do and my style of photography, I just couldn't justify the L version (although, yeah, upon buying the used one I was fully prepared to return it if it didn't work out). Primary use would be for weddings - for all the little details. Which also means, working with not the best light most of the time. Lighting macro shots is not easy, and I need to learn my way around that (with the lens so close to the subject, and using at least f10 I find myself relying on ISO to save the day). I definitely feel the need to overshoot with it to make sure I get a crisp shot. Maybe this will pass when I get more used to using it. 

Here's some samples


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 15, 2013)

surapon said:


> Old Sarge said:
> 
> 
> > I have to admit that I have never done any true macro (at least 1:1) photography in my close to sixty years of practicing this hobby. But I have been thinking I might have some fun with it. Currently I own no prime lenses (loaned my 50mm 1.8 to grand-daughter, doubtful I will see it again). I have an EFS 17-55 2.8 (which I love), a 70-200 2.8L II, a 100-400L, and several other lesser quality mid-range zooms (between the wife and I we have three bodies, 30D-hers, 40D and 7D-mine). Due to a lengthy fall vacation (I'm retired, what am I vacationing from?) where we will visit four National Parks and one National Monument plus a day trip into Canada and a planned mission trip in November to a third world nation, my budget is a little strained.
> ...



Are you using a star point filter on the jewelry shots? If yes, I may have to snag one...


----------



## surapon (Sep 15, 2013)

RAKAMRAK said:


> Mr. Surapon, nice photos. Since you have already offered, so could I please take you up on your offer of sharing your DIY Macro set up? Thank you. (To start I am happy to show off my own DIY macro set up, please see it in my Flickr page)



Dear Sir, Mr. Click, Mr. RAKAMRAK and all of my friends.
Yes, As American Architect as my real Profession, And I love to invent and design some things cheap and very usable for both of my Profession and my Love Hobby- Photography. Here are my DIY for Canon Super Macro MP-E 65 mm , F/ 2.8 1-5X, Which super shallow DOF at F = 11 = with in 1/16 inch( or 10 mm.) of subject = Blur---That why I must design and build this Plat form as Operate the Microscope with maximum light on the tiny spot of the model----Yes, These Photos will explain to you , better than I try to talk to you.
Enjoy , Sir/ Madam.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 15, 2013)

Here are my DIY for Canon Super Macro MP-E 65 mm , F/ 2.8 1-5


----------



## surapon (Sep 15, 2013)

Here are my DIY for Canon Super Macro MP-E 65 mm , F/ 2.8 1-5


----------



## surapon (Sep 15, 2013)

Here are my DIY for Canon Super Macro MP-E 65 mm , F/ 2.8 1-5

Enjoy, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2013)

Very nice set-up Surapon.

Thank you very much, my friend.


----------



## surapon (Sep 15, 2013)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Old Sarge said:
> ...



Dear Chuck.
No, I do not try to use Star filter on my Macro Photos yet, But I set The camera at F = 16 for get some star effect from the reflection, Plus I use Photoshop 5.5 to Paint 4 Point star on the Original point of the Real Star.
Yes, Sir, Might be a great Idea to use the star filters for Macro, I have 6 Point stars filter, 9 Point Star filter and Just Order the Tiffen 82 mm. North Star filter for my TS-E 24 mm. F 3.5 L MK II + the Filter Reducers too.
Yes, I will try and report back to you.
Nice to talk to you.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 15, 2013)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> just got my first macro lens in friday. I went with the 100mm 2.8 --- not the L one, found it used for $439. For what I do and my style of photography, I just couldn't justify the L version (although, yeah, upon buying the used one I was fully prepared to return it if it didn't work out). Primary use would be for weddings - for all the little details. Which also means, working with not the best light most of the time. Lighting macro shots is not easy, and I need to learn my way around that (with the lens so close to the subject, and using at least f10 I find myself relying on ISO to save the day). I definitely feel the need to overshoot with it to make sure I get a crisp shot. Maybe this will pass when I get more used to using it.
> 
> Here's some samples



Wow, Wow, Wow------- Just the first time that you use this 100 mm Macro Lens and you get this top level/ Masterpieces of Photographs-----Yes, Sir. Not the Equipment or the Lens, But The Artistic ability, and The Person " Know How" like you to get these photos at the first time. Yes, Past 5 years, I have learn the great Trick of Light/ Natural Light and Artificial Light and " How To " from the great Master of Macro Photographer in Philippine Name Mr. Kurt---Yes, I will share with you, If you want.
Nice to talk to you, Sir.
Surapon

PS---Yes, Sir, In my Idea, Canon EF 100 mm Macro Lens can use as one of the Best Portrait Photos too, Special Wlde open of F. Stop = Great for Wedding Photography too= Great Blur back ground ( group of people)from the Bride and Groom, and let them to be the Movie stars.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 16, 2013)

surapon said:


> Chuck Alaimo said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



TY for sure man, I think that may add that extra bit of wow to ring and jewelry shots...


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Sep 16, 2013)

Mr. Surapon, thank you so much for taking the time and effort to share your set up. Happy photographing.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 16, 2013)

I want to thank each of you for your advice. I know it came with a lot of thought. My wife and I are on one of our annual trips and I probably won't take any action until after Christmas (could ask Santa for a new lens but I know he'd just debit my bank account). 

Surapon, I enjoyed seeing your setup and some of your pictures. It shows your inventiveness and your concern for creatures showed your gentle soul.

Someone said they use a G11 which made me realize I need to look into the closeup capabilities of my G12. Might be a good start in closeup work.

Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## surapon (Sep 16, 2013)

Dear Friends.
Yes, Another Trick of my Macro Photos = To use Speed Snoot to get the side Light and Concentrated Light with 1/8 Flash out put only, and get the Super dark back ground when I set Shutter speed at 1/200 Sec.
Yes, HonLphoto Speed Snoot = $ 15 US Dollars and can use as the flash reflector too.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes, HonLphoto Speed Snoot = $ 15 US Dollars and can use as the flash reflector too.


----------



## surapon (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes, HonLphoto Speed Snoot = $ 15 US Dollars and can use as the flash reflector too.


----------



## surapon (Sep 16, 2013)

Dear Friends.
Yes, I am the Cheapo, and Do not want to spend $ 800 US Dollars for Canon Macro Light---Yes, I just go to buy the pocket LED light from Advance Auto Shop = $ 2.50 Dollars each and Made DIY ring Light for my Macro Photos plus us as Portrait 's Side Light, by Let my wife hold the Light at 5 feet , 45 degree from the Beautiful Model. Yes, I get the Best Light in the dark, But My Wife hate me for this Job----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Enjoy.
Surapon

PS. Canon EF 180 MM F/ 3.5 L Macro USM


----------



## surapon (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes, I just go to buy the pocket LED light from Advance Auto Shop = $ 2 Dollars each


----------



## surapon (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes, I just go to buy the pocket LED light from Advance Auto Shop = $ 2 Dollars each.
Enjoy---Sir/ Madam
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 16, 2013)

Sample of Light at 60 Degree Point down from the head of model Yes, My Wife stand on the tall ladder---And She hate me for this Job.------Group of LED lights with Toilet Tissue in front of LED Lights as the solf Filters. Yes shoot at the black cloth background
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 16, 2013)

surapon said:


> Yes, I just go to buy the pocket LED light from Advance Auto Shop = $ 2 Dollars each.
> Enjoy---Sir/ Madam
> Surapon


Thank Surapon, for sharing your experiences super cheap high-tech macro with all of us.


----------



## surapon (Sep 16, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I just go to buy the pocket LED light from Advance Auto Shop = $ 2 Dollars each.
> ...



You are Welcome, Sir, Mr. Ajfotofilmagem.
And Past 6-8 Months, I must thankssssss to all of my dear Friends and All of my teacher in Canon Rumors post too---Yes, Sir, I have learn so many things form you. That why I would like to share my Low Tech/ Low Budget of my DIY with you----Some time, It just stupid Ideas, But , All of them are worked for me.
Enjoy talking with you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2013)

surapon said:


> Yes, I just go to buy the pocket LED light from Advance Auto Shop = $ 2 Dollars each.
> Enjoy---Sir/ Madam
> Surapon



Dear Mr. Surapon,

Great idea. Thank you very much for sharing.

Have a nice day my friend.


----------



## surapon (Sep 16, 2013)

Dear my Friends.
If you love Macro Photos and you not crazy old man like me, try to do DIY by my self. You can buy this cheep--Made in China LED ring Light for your Macro Lens = Less than $ 35 US Dollars and Worth as $ 400 .
No, I have not any stock in this Company----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Enjoy, Sir-Madam
Surapon

http://www.amazon.com/NEEWER%C2%AE-Macro-Ring-LED-Light/dp/B0031AQ302


----------



## surapon (Sep 16, 2013)

You can buy this cheep--Made in China LED ring Light


----------



## surapon (Sep 16, 2013)

You can buy this cheep--Made in China LED ring Light


----------



## surapon (Sep 16, 2013)

You can buy this cheep--Made in China LED ring Light .
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 16, 2013)

Click said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I just go to buy the pocket LED light from Advance Auto Shop = $ 2 Dollars each.
> ...



You are welcome, Sir, Dear Mr. Click.
Yes, I love the DIY = Yes, My self are Cheapo Man for Accessories, But I will spend top Dollars for Cameras and Lenses.
Have a great day to you too.
Surapon


----------



## lion rock (Sep 16, 2013)

Surapon,
You are ingenious! I really like your LED surround Macro lights!


----------



## surapon (Sep 16, 2013)

lion rock said:


> Surapon,
> You are ingenious! I really like your LED surround Macro lights!



Dear Sir, Mr. Lion rock.
Thanks you sir, for your great words.
I just try to save $ 700 Us Dollars for Canon Macro Light

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-MT-24EX-Macro-Digital-Cameras/dp/B00006I548/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1379355968&sr=8-8&keywords=canon+macro+light

Glad that you like this DIY.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 16, 2013)

Dear Friends.
Another Low end Trick, DIY, that I use for my Natural Sun Light Reflector for my small subject for Macro Photos.
Yes, Cheap and Great for Side Light
Enjoy
Your friend, Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 16, 2013)

I use for my Natural Sun Light Reflector for my small subject for Macro Photos.
Yes, The Foldable one, which I put in my Luggage for my out of town ,Macro Job, But I never let my Paying Clients see this Cheapo DIY----They will laugh at me, and cut down my Fee-----Ha, Ha, Ha---Just Kidding.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 16, 2013)

I use for my Natural Sun Light Reflector for my small subject for Macro Photos


----------



## surapon (Sep 16, 2013)

I use for my Natural Sun Light Reflector for my small subject for Macro Photos.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------

